# ECSA evaluation for Critical skills Visa



## adinkona (Jun 13, 2013)

Hi,

Actually i completed my graduation in Mining Engineering and i have around 7 years of experience in Mining industry as well,as part of critical skills visa initiation process as i have cleared my SAQA from India so again is it required to go for ECSA(Engineering Council of South Africa) evaluation of my qualification.

Please clarify the difference between SAQA and ECSA.

I have gone through the critical skills visa document release by Department of home affairs on 4-June-2014 which states the below given requirements applicable for Mining Engineers for critical skills visa.

1. Confirmation in writing from the accredited professional body,
council or board recognized by SAQA or any relevant government Department confirming the skills or qualifications of the applicant and appropriate post qualification experience.

2.Proof of application for certificate of registration with the accredited
professional body, council or board recognized by SAQA.

3.Proof of evaluation of the foreign qualification by SAQA translated by a sworn
translator into one of the official languages of the Republic.

Please point out me in the right direction on this.

Thanks in advance.

Warm Regards
Adi


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

adinkona said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually i completed my graduation in Mining Engineering and i have around 7 years of experience in Mining industry as well,as part of critical skills visa initiation process as i have cleared my SAQA from India so again is it required to go for ECSA(Engineering Council of South Africa) evaluation of my qualification.
> 
> Please clarify the difference between SAQA and ECSA.


- SAQA is the authority of qualifications in SA. They also have the final say in what foreign qualifications are worth in SA terms.
- ECSA is the Engineering Council of South Africa. They regulate engineers in SA. To sign up with them and hold the PrEng title requires a lot of work and an Engineering degree. PrTech is for Engineering Technicians.

Totally different and easy to find both on Google - not sure why you needed that difference explained.

SAQA must attest to your qualification's equivalent in SA. Then ECSA must attest to your skills being critical.

Hope this helps.


----------

